
SpaceX gets good news from the Air Force on the Zuma mission - dolfje
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/01/spacex-gets-good-news-from-the-air-force-on-the-zuma-mission/
======
King-Aaron
Five dollars says Zuma detached correctly, the mission went to plan, and we'll
probably find out about what it actually was years in the future.

~~~
planteen
Nobody has spotted it yet if that is the case:

[http://www.satobs.org/seesat/Jan-2018/index.html](http://www.satobs.org/seesat/Jan-2018/index.html)

~~~
King-Aaron
I love the enthusiasts in the space community - exceptionally good data from
them!

You make an extremely valid point though.

------
oceanswave
Not just SpaceX critics, but many media outlets, including Ars and The Verge,
who weren’t willing to give up a headline that was more compelling for readers
to click.

